# Jeff Green Deal Done



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2012/07/07/ainge-agent-confirm-jeff-green-deal-done/d119nshFOX62KMK5Gs5ANO/story.html


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Is this the 40 million dollar deal that I've been seeing everywhere? Because if so, then I am extremely pleased. I love it when Boston does stupid things.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

It doesn't give any numbers in the article. But if is... I don't even know.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

All other reports, at this point, still just saying that the two parties were "close" on a 4 year/40 million dollar contract. I have to imagine that's the ballpark for what this deal looks like.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

4 YR/36 Million

What an awful deal. No other team was coming at him with a number in that ballpark


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

For a guy with a heart condition. Ugh.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

probably alot of performance clauses in the contract that make the value alot less then it's reported.

Danny Ainge is usually pretty stingy with his contracts, he never usually goes out of line, I have a hard time believing he changed his philosophy for Jeff Green.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

sorry ainge. throwing a big contract at jeff green isn't going to make trading for him look any smarter. fact was boston still looked like the team to beat prior to trading perkins. jeff green has been absolutely garbage. the team has had to play kg out of position at C because of this stupid mistake.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Garnett played his best ball in years after moving to the 5. Good try though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

c_dog said:


> sorry ainge. throwing a big contract at jeff green isn't going to make trading for him look any smarter. fact was boston still looked like the team to beat prior to trading perkins. jeff green has been absolutely garbage. the team has had to play kg out of position at C because of this stupid mistake.


At the time of the trade Perkins was injured and Boston looked like poop. When they looked good it was because Shaq was giving them 18-24 minutes a night of rock solid post offense. If he hadn't been injured they might have contended, but unfortunately he didn't bring Phoenix's training staff with him when he signed in Boston.


----------

